# Black Diamond..



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Move Ares from 75g to 180g square tank last night, kind like moving from an apartment to a house, lol.
I think he's liking it so far.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow that is sooooo awesome JP, he must be in heavin.
His color and shape are amazing and he should grow nicely in that tank.
I can honestly say that I'm jealous :laugh:


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

man thats a nice looking rhombeus


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fantastic setup. and your rhom looks SEXY


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Unreal rhom man.

Unreal rhom man.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys, he started eating already which is awesome







I'll try yo get a video sometime.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Ares and his new set up look awsome together.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice I am getting some new housing together for my fish aswell. 55-100


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow gnarly rhom!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

perfect in everyway


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Vid-e-o, Vid-e-o, vid-e-o, vid-e-o


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, no video yet. He doesn't like being videoed. As soon as I start recording it'll go into his hiding spot. as soon as I stop recording it would swim right out and finish the food.......I'll keep trying.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> Sorry, no video yet. He doesn't like being videoed. As soon as I start recording it'll go into his hiding spot. as soon as I stop recording it would swim right out and finish the food.......I'll keep trying.


put some pants on next time u try it
it aint a porn


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a sweet looking Rhom. The tank complements the fish nicely too.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

beautiful rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Death in # said:


> Sorry, no video yet. He doesn't like being videoed. As soon as I start recording it'll go into his hiding spot. as soon as I stop recording it would swim right out and finish the food.......I'll keep trying.


put some pants on next time u try it
it aint a porn








[/quote]
couldn't help it, too sexy. lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stunning setup!! I'm sure he will love that tank. He has some beautiful scales too!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thats a awesome setup, and awesome move... I am sure any fish, would love that upgrade, he went to a house indeed.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice setup!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. since the tank is almost 4ft deep it always hides at the back whenever I walk down the basement. Perhaps it is because it is still getting use to the new tank. with the 18in deep tank I never had this issue, cuz it had no where to hide. lol

few more pics I took.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

sweeet. Love ur BDR jp


----------

